# Small, flat pebbles for moss rocks



## Assaye (12 Jan 2010)

Trying to find some small, flat, inexpensive pebbles to coat with moss. 

Almost everything I can find is either very decorative or too large or jagged. 

Any ideas for what kind of stone I should be looking for and where I can get it from?


----------



## chilled84 (12 Jan 2010)

Its naughty but will sure be nice, try the beach and boil them good.


----------



## Assaye (12 Jan 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Its naughty but will sure be nice, try the beach and boil them good.



I'd love to, but I can't get there. I need something I can order online. My lfs doesn't really have anything suitable.


----------



## fourmations (12 Jan 2010)

hi there

garden centre  scottish cobbles are the job
or slate pieces, 

as mentioned you will get a smaller flatter pebble off the beach
but i wouldnt condone that sort of thing (....hides stash)

disclaimer...  ....some say these will do nasty things to your water
personally i only used them for a short time with no issues
but maybe do some homework on it!

rgds

4


----------



## Garuf (13 Jan 2010)

you can use more or less anything, I use granite chunks that I helped myself to from a pub carpark anything like slate or granite is best but you can use anything. Just keep an eye open and a plastic bag in pocket.


----------



## samc (13 Jan 2010)

i use slate pieces from garden centres because pebbles are a PITA to tie without the cotton/fishing line coming off.


----------



## a1Matt (13 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Just keep an eye open and a plastic bag in pocket.



Thats what I do. All my current rock\pebble work was gathered from walking round Kent and East London!


----------



## Goodygumdrops (13 Jan 2010)

slate paddlestoes from garden centre,they look like skimmers.


----------



## Assaye (13 Jan 2010)

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> slate paddlestoes from garden centre,they look like skimmers.



That's exactly what I want!

Just need to find somewhere that will deliver now, lol.


----------



## Garuf (13 Jan 2010)

Save your money, you won't see them once there's moss on them just use what you can find


----------



## Assaye (13 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Save your money, you won't see them once there's moss on them just use what you can find



Yeah, but I'm impatient and want them NOW, lol. 

Don't really have time to wander around the local park looking for flat stones. 

It's not the look that I care about, just that they are relatively small and flat. Will keep an eye open, though. 

To make sure they are safe, is it enough to do the vinegar test?


----------



## a1Matt (13 Jan 2010)

Assaye said:
			
		

> To make sure they are safe, is it enough to do the vinegar test?



I always stick mine on a rolling boil mine for at least 20 minutes.
I would not pick anything flaky\chalky.


----------

